# High Tech - Tactical



## Chuck Key (May 18, 2006)

Could not stop thinking about a related discussion in Penturning area within the last week.  This one is top secret and is the product of testing some new lathe jigs and fixtures for use in making one of my Provo display pens.  Comments welcome.








Chuckie


----------



## PenWorks (May 18, 2006)

Very cool Chuckie, excellant workmanship, I really like the different cuts and patterns.
The only knock I have on this high tech pen, is that for the amount of time it took to make it, it just does not look like an expensive pen. I am really trying hard not to say it looks like cheap plastic, since I am a big fan of alternative materials.

But, that being said, it could get my vote in Provo []

This message will self destruct after being read []


----------



## Johnathan (May 18, 2006)

Wow, amazing work. How did you ever manage to steal Darth Vader's pen? 
I would have found a black pen tip for it to match the theme better. I don't like the dark black body with the shiny chrome tip, just doesn't match IMHO. Nice work. After you win in Provo, I would enjoy knowing your top secret techniques![8D][8D]


----------



## Chuck Key (May 18, 2006)

This pen is not for the Provo display but only a step toward final design of a display pen.  A different wood pen is planned for submission if I do not run out of time.

Good news on the plastic Anthony, I bought an eight foot section of the stuff and only have about six feet left to use.  Maybe I will make some back scratchers or something [)]

Johnathan - I appreciate you kind comment.  A similar design would be easy on the Legacy[][]

Chuckie


----------



## alamocdc (May 18, 2006)

Showing off again I see. While I can understand Johnathan's comment on the chrome, I like it. It would look better with a darker, more satin plating, but nice for a prototype. Is it a twist pen? It looks like it could be, but I can't tell for sure.


----------



## gerryr (May 18, 2006)

That's pretty cool.  I like the idea and the execution is superb.


----------



## btboone (May 18, 2006)

Very nice work Chuckie!  I like your mill work.


----------



## Paul in OKC (May 18, 2006)

OK, (nice work, BTW) I want to know what you did this on/with. The machinist in me twitched when I saw it[8D]


----------



## JimGo (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Paul in OKC_
> <br />OK, (nice work, BTW) I want to know what you did this on/with. The machinist in me twitched when I saw it[8D]



Wow, if you have a machinist in you, how many other people do you have in you Paul?


----------



## Paul in OKC (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JimGo_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...


My Doctor says it's not good to tell that to anyone[)]  It leads to getting funny looks, and that brings out..well,...... you won't like me when I'm angry[]


----------



## DFM (May 18, 2006)

Where are the mounting rails for all the tactical gear?  Red dot scope, laser sight, surefire light, infrared illuminator, night vision scope?


----------



## Chuck Key (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by alamocdc_
> <br />Is it a twist pen? It looks like it could be, but I can't tell for sure.



Yes, twist pen.

Chuckie


----------



## Chuck Key (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Paul in OKC_
> <br />OK, I want to know what you did this on/with.



I used a 7x12 Metal lathe with an index plate and a laminate trimer attached.  

Chuckie


----------



## thetalbott4 (May 18, 2006)

I really like it. Put a satin black nib on there and I think you could sell everything you make.


----------



## Paul in OKC (May 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chuck Key_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...


I used to have a 7x10, might get to thinkin' again!


----------



## jdavis (May 19, 2006)

different


----------



## angboy (May 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Paul in OKC_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



Paul, do you need my help? []


----------



## csb333 (May 21, 2006)

That looks so great- very Stealth like !- Chris


----------

